

With tech, there are hidden taxes everywhere. (Time for a new metaphor.) - technologizer
http://technologizer.com/2011/05/05/with-tech-there-are-hidden-taxes-everywhere/

======
bediger
Shouldn't we just note the use of "X tax" as another indicator of what bias
the author of a given article (anti-X) has? I mean, look at the example
screenshots. Note who says "Mac Tax" and draw your own conclusions.

